# Cybergenics



## bumps n lumps (Oct 10, 2005)

*Can anybody give me thoughts about Cybergenics, I heard of them a few years back and they made some big claims **BUT** are they any good in reality? anyone ever used them?*

*Is the six week weight loss pack any good? or the phase 1 pack, I dont know so any imput would be helping me.*

*Thanks*


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Damn, blast from the past.

I took those like 20 or 25 years ago.

Back then it was pretty good but I have no idea now.

Bump for anyone else.


----------



## bumps n lumps (Oct 10, 2005)

Yeah Hackskii! It was a few years back when I was a kid I saw them (showing my age) but never had the funds to get them, I thought I would give them a go see what comes out of it, I let you know if it is good as they are quite cheap now, used to be like 100 quid for the six week course but I found it for just over 30


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Here is their website of before and after

Looks like gear to me....


----------



## bumps n lumps (Oct 10, 2005)

Fook me! if I got results like that then I would be overjoyed, and not a needle in sight. LOL


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hell, the needle might slow down your results


----------



## slime_35 (Feb 22, 2009)

hi all.well i started taking the phase 1 pack to begin with when i was in my early 20's,and i tell you what that stuff was sh!t hot,i then started the phase 2 pack which was a killer on the muscles. if you follow the instructions and do everything right and train really hard you will get those results,eat well,train really hard and get plenty of rest you will see results. been looking for this company for years now and was told they had dissapeared of the face of the earth for some strange reason. would love to start them again but on something else at the moment so have to finish the course i am on.

if you do train hard and follow the instructions i will tell you now you muscles will ache and be so stiff like you will not believe!! this stuff was dam good when it was about,but dont know if it's still as potent. it's all tablets some of which are massive and i found them quite hard to swallow to begin with. but believe me its all worth it in the long run!! NO PAIN!! NO GAIN!! but train really hard for a month or so before taking this or you will never move again!! be interesting to hear if anybody has been using this product as am very interested in using again due to the results i got. used to be able to get from holland and barret do they still stock it or where can you get from now without having to order from abroad?


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

would be good to see what people think and if they have used!


----------



## Coop (Sep 8, 2007)

A very expensive vitamin pack used in conjunction with a strict exercise and diet regime. If you could find them now i wouldn't bother. I'm sure they got sued for false advertising (see hackskii's pics) and there figurehead bodybuilder testing positive for steroids.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

They were good years ago, but now?? dont have a clue mate. theres quite a few different cybergenics stacks you can get now too..


----------



## zahidz3 (Jul 9, 2009)

HI- I used the Phase One pack about 20 years ago when I was 16 and it was amazing what it did for 60 days. The tablets were absolutely massive and I found myself ****ing glow in the dark urine for that period but when I came back to school after my summer of hard training the results were definately noticeable. I was ripped and much stronger than when I began but I have to question now that if I was training that hard for 60 days regardless and following the extreme workout routine if I would have achieved that anyway. You can get pretty much the same result by just taking creatine and a fat burner like thermobol from Maximuscle but this year I decided to skip the supplements and train legs for once and I mangaged to put on a stone in just over a month and also get ripped in the process! Being a naturally skinny guy that stone was like a gift so I would encourage any hard gainer to start training legs even though you cant see them most of the time and watch the poundage come on


----------



## Rich1965 (Jul 11, 2010)

I used the cybergenics fusion system about 25 yrs back, followed the course to the letter and it was the dogs, i have been searching for it since.......the cybergenics web page is truly huge dot com......


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

The resurrection of 5 year old thread. LOL


----------

